
Purism's 15“ Librem Linux laptop with a 4K screen passes pre-production tests - jseliger
https://puri.sm/posts/4k-at-last-purism-librem-15-rev2-4k/
======
stuaxo
That looks like successor to the Asus laptop (n56) I am using now.

TBH It's been a pain many areas. It runs hot, the touchpad is overly
sensitive. Other things that were a pain are now fixed (like Nvidia/Intel
optimus support), also put in a better Wifi Card helped.

Apart from that, the predecessor is not particularly durable - though the new
one seems to have an all metal case, so might not have a problem with easily
broken hinges like this one does.

